# Grandin Road Sales?



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I live 10 minutes from the one and only Grandid Road outlet store!! 
It is a great place to get really cool prop bargains - _sometimes!_

Things can be expensive (even AFTER the markdowns...) - or have a little damage. The store is the repository for all the leftover stuff from years past and even this years catalogue items that have been damaged, overrun or returned. 
I have not seen any of the solar headstones there yet this season.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh wow, I'm jealous! I'd also be broke if I lived close to the outlet.... Grandin usually has my favorite decorations from year to year but the cost keeps me from ordering most. I think everyone would LOVE to have that Sleepy Hollow horseman statue. Last year I bought the flickering candles in the finger loop holders (a set of 4) but I ended up returning them because the flames were flourescent orange. Even though the base and candlesticks looked realistic I couldn't get past the color of the flames.... If they ended up on clearance for, say, $15 I would buy them again and hack them somehow for a more realistic color. But anyway, I digress...

I'd love to add those solar stones but so far the best sale I've seen for them was 20% off, and it's just not quite enough for me!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just be careful with places that have big mark-downs. It usually means that their regular prices were through the roof to begin with. The biggest abuser I've seen this year is this place-

http://www.halloweeneffects.us/Halloween_Decorations_s/84.htm

They've had their 50% off sale for quite some time, only their regular prices are laughable, so 50% off remains a joke too. Just be careful and know what typical retail is on something before you believe the sale is anything good. Remember the slogan- a smart shopper is the best customer.

Dan


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I've shopped with/stalked Grandin Road for a few years, and they don't do the 75% off sales after Halloween like brick-and-mortar retailers do. 50% is about the best I've ever seen there, and that wasn't on everything. 

Wait until Nov 1 and see what happens. I believe that items that don't sell as well as expected get marked down the most. If those solar tombstones didn't move so well this year, maybe they'll get marked down by 40-50%!


----------

